

Goodbye Google - auston
http://limi.net/articles/goodbye-google/

======
aj
Pretty old article. It's from Feb

~~~
CalmQuiet
Yes, it's a few months old. But I find it interesting how prophetic now seem
his comments:

"I’ll be surprised if they manage to hold on to their top talent in the User
Experience division for more than a year or two"

...given the exodus of the intervening months. Couldn't hurt Google to look at
how it's hurting itself.

